# should ink be left on paper



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Ttesting out the Ricoh GX-7000 with the dyetrans sublimation paper. 
SHould there be any ink left after pressing on the paper ? If there is am I not hot enough, too little paper or dwell time to short. ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

It's all about the end result. If the product you are sublimating looks the way you want it to, then there isn't a problem. If the colors are faint or washed out, then usually one or more of the following apply: the heat press isn't hot enough; you didn't press for enough time; or there wasn't enough pressure on it. Some color remaining on the paper is normal, as some of the ink is absorbed by the paper itself. If the paper looks almost the same as it did when you printed it and your product image looks faded out, then most likely you don't have the heat press hot enough. Anyone with a heat press should get one of the Knight pyrometer and surface probes. It will more than pay for itself in preventing ruined products, since pretty much all heat presses are anywhere from a few to 50 or more degrees off from their display to the actual temperature of the platen. With the pyrometer, you can set the temperature control so that the actual temperature of the platen is what it should be.


----------

